# ICS Chrome Browser on Gingerbread?



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Is there any chance or development going on that would allow us to run the new Chrome mobile ICS based browser on the GB OS? This is one of the features I have been waiting on forever, to be able to browse on my pc, jump up to leave, and be able to simply pick up where I was on my phone when I get where I am going, or vice-versa. Find something on my mobile and when I get home be able to instantly pick up where I was. At least my understanding is that's the idea behind it. Haven't seen it in action.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

81 views, not a single reply......perhaps this needs to go somewhere else? hard to believe I am the only one wanting Chrome on their phone with sync ability


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

I know there is sync for Firefox not sure if thats the same you are talking about


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> I know there is sync for Firefox not sure if thats the same you are talking about


Firefox runs like crap every time I have tried it compared to the stock browser, Miren or Dolphin HD. I would love to use the stock browser, if it was Chrome and sync'd across all platforms


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> Is there any chance or development going on that would allow us to run the new Chrome mobile ICS based browser on the GB OS? This is one of the features I have been waiting on forever, to be able to browse on my pc, jump up to leave, and be able to simply pick up where I was on my phone when I get where I am going, or vice-versa. Find something on my mobile and when I get home be able to instantly pick up where I was. At least my understanding is that's the idea behind it. Haven't seen it in action.


From my understanding, Chrome on Android makes uses some APIs that are only available in ICS. So it wouldn't be possible to get it running on Gingerbread.


----------

